# Substitute for Word out there?



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey~Anyone know of good free download for a Word like program? Abiword has come up..any probs with spamware or other problems accompanying that choice?:4-dontkno


----------



## shimy1984 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Open Office...*

You should check out Open Office.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.openoffice.org/ - guaranteed


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i 3rd open office i use it instead of M$ Office


----------



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanx! I downloaded it but in the very last second..literally..the download froze for open office. It looked like it downloaded completely..but then at the last second..nada. Should i redownload it ya think?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I vote for OO as well. I tried 602 Pro Pc Suite many years ago. It used to be free but now hey charge $39.95.
http://www.software602.com/products/pcs/


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Might want to check out Google Docs
https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...aign=en&utm_source=en-et-more&utm_medium=more


----------



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanx guys..went with OO..seems pretty sweet so far.


----------



## shimy1984 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Google Docs...*

Yeah... Google docs is awesome as well... Documents and Spreadsheets online... Good stuff...

There a few very small bugs here and there, but overall this is a great solution as well...


----------



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey..is there anything comparable to WordPerfect for Invoice type stuff? My old copy wouldn't transfer to XP and I am lost without it. Would really like to know!!!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

What you mean "it wouldn't transfer"? Had you tried Compatibility Mode?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...-program-compatibility-wizard-windows-xp.html


----------



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Never heard of Compatibility mode..what is that? I think my WordPerfect was an ancient version and I don't even think it was working flawlessly. Wouldn't e-mail invoices. Do you know if there is something I could download to replicate it?


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Theres a large number of free invoicing programs to choose from here http://www.download.com/3120-2001_4...=&swlink=&gfiletype=&os=128&li=49&dlsize=&ca=


----------



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Any that are like WordPerfect?


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Did wordperfect just have an invoice template that you typed the info into? If so Openoffice has the same. You can download it here. http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/index.html


----------



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

I downloaded OO already..is this part of the software I already have?


----------



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

I downloaded the Invoice part of the OO document you suggested.There is a place to disable macros, but that it would reduce functionality. What should I do? And will this Invoice part be separte from the main program or can I integrate it? Thanx so much for you help!


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Jacey These files should be placed in your %OpenOffice.org%/user/template directory then they will be accessible from the create new document from template or however OO does it.


----------



## Jacey2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well..I didn't disable the macros..but it is not proceeding past the wizard. It doesn't appear to be the type of invoice that would let me do estimates, job descriptions, comments etc. and itemize work separate from materials as I need for my landscape business. No way to emulate the WordPerfect Service/Parts type Invoice?


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

This is the only other one I could find http://ooextras.sourceforge.net/downloads/english/index.php?file=CGInvoice.png&real=CGInvoice.stw
Without knowing what they look like its a bit difficult to find what you need. Do you have any of the wordperfect invoices on the computer anywhere? You could try importing one into OO.


----------

